# Seeking Gamers in Parksville/Qualicum area DESPERATLY



## Beowolf (Jun 4, 2004)

I am looking to join a group or even start a new one !!!please!!!

For some reason i have been unable to find gamers here in parksville. In the town I moved from (UCLUELET BOOYA) we had 4 commited players and at least 6 others who could have become core members of our group , even though the town was about 5 times smaller than this area!

Anyone, I beg of you, I haven't rolled a d20 in months.
I have got to play desperatly  
I have many 3rd ed (also 3.5) books and a bunch of old AD&D modules
I have some(1 and a half years) experience with dming and as a player
also some Vampire: The Masqurade 
Willing to learn new systems or even Dm new campain!


If you want to contact me do so at kanethepaladin@hotmail.com


----------



## Mixmaster (Jun 6, 2004)

The state where you live would be real helpful for a match.

My map program has 10 Parksville's in it.


----------



## Beowolf (Jun 8, 2004)

TO be Clearer I live in Parksville B.C. Canada  Thanks for the offer though


----------

